# ExoScience  - ARE SCAMMERS



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

If you get in contact with exoscience@safe-mail.net DON'T TRUST them... 

They claim to say they what HARD on their reputation of being reliable, is all a bunch  of BULLS**** 

I went ahead and placed my order and ExoScience responded back that they will require my MoneyPak # In order to process the order... I replied back with MP# for completion of order only for them to reply with that my MP# account  is invalid - when I called MoneyPak and request a REFUND they told me the the RELOAD # had been used and the no funds I. My account...

Finally to add more insult to me they stated that they are labeling me a SCAMMER yet there the SCAMMERS. 

I Got taken for $135 so it wasn't that big of a hit, but still it's the principal of the matter. 

DON'T TRUST EXOSCIENCE GEAR OR ANY EMAILS FROM exoscience@Safe-mail.net


ExoScience are SCAMMERS.... And Stole from me...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Exo Science  - ARE SCAMMERS*

As much as this might help people... U just posted a source contact info and I do believe that against our rules


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Exo Science  - ARE SCAMMERS*

Sorry to hear that bro. Any hit sucks no matter how big or small.

Yeah four is right, just edit after @********.net


----------



## mugzy (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Exo Science  - ARE SCAMMERS*



Four1Thr33 said:


> As much as this might help people... U just posted a source contact info and I do believe that against our rules



A source yes a scammer no.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Exo Science  - ARE SCAMMERS*

four,

For the record the ADMIN ask me to posted this... If I broke the rules it was not Intentional, thus is why I ask first prior to posting...but thank you for your concerns.





Four1Thr33 said:


> As much as this might help people... U just posted a source contact info and I do believe that against our rules


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Exo Science  - ARE SCAMMERS*

Thanks Admin 

For getting my back...I'm not trying to break no rules... Just want to protect others from being victims too...



Admin said:


> A source yes a scammer no.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

I always hate to see this. We are all in this together and that includes sources. There is plenty of money to be made and plenty of risks for all of us. Sources deserve their profit and if they are not making it they need to up their prices. 

The risks and rewards are pretty well balanced until you start adding scammers/reverse scammers in to the mix. 

The truth will prevail,
Vette


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting. I dealt with said source and all went smooth. 

I'm more worried about the quality than anything else. I'm waiting for reviews of quality first.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Vette,

I hear ya man, I hate that I had to do that but I asked for permission prior to doing this. I emailed the back again to see if they can check there records if there was a clerical error somewhere, currently awaiting response.... But yes I agree with you there is risk and reward take on both ends... 

I just want what I paid for... I just happy that it wasn't A HUGE HIT... $$$ wise.



63Vette said:


> I always hate to see this. We are all in this together and that includes sources. There is plenty of money to be made and plenty of risks for all of us. Sources deserve their profit and if they are not making it they need to up their prices.
> 
> The risks and rewards are pretty well balanced until you start adding scammers/reverse scammers in to the mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Your statement "have your back" made it seem like I attacked you.   
If u got that impression im sorry
It was more of a friendly heads up


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

StoliFtw,

Well I'm happy for you... I would love to be in your shoes. Good luck on your cycle.



StoliFTW said:


> Interesting. I dealt with said source and all went smooth.
> 
> I'm more worried about the quality than anything else. I'm waiting for reviews of quality first.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Four1,

It's all good brother, no attack taken... I appreciate your comments and concerns... I just wanted to clear up the fact that I didn't violate any rules And got suggested by the Admin that I should warn others... That all... Take care and no offense taken.




Four1Thr33 said:


> Your statement "have your back" made it seem like I attacked you.
> If u got that impression im sorry
> It was more of a friendly heads up


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

man, another bunk source..... wow??


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> StoliFtw,
> 
> Well I'm happy for you... I would love to be in your shoes. Good luck on your cycle.



'My friend' doesn't even want that shit. He said he's more than happy to give it away. Let me know and I'll let him know.

Mods: please delete if inappropriate ... don't want to violate any rules.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the deal? Why can't sources just sell drugs like they are supposed to, and when things get hot just close up shop? Why are they compelled to fuck somebody? Your customers are not out to fuck you, what is the damn deal? How hard is it to have a little honor and do the right thing?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok guys just got word back from Exo and still the same SHORT reply. 

*"There is no error sir, we do not take peoples funds if we do not plan to send an order. We told you a few emails before you sent a Moneypak code that we are not accepting new customers."*

I've done my due Diligence... All you decide on VERDICT. 

THANKS


----------



## mugzy (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont think its about having anybody's back, too many boards will cover up a scamming source to protect their own person interests (money). If you do not have a place to expose a scam it can/will continue indefinately.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Shane,

I agree with you 100% 




Shane1974 said:


> What is the deal? Why can't sources just sell drugs like they are supposed to, and when things get hot just close up shop? Why are they compelled to fuck somebody? Your customers are not out to fuck you, what is the damn deal? How hard is it to have a little honor and do the right thing?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Admin,
You hit the nail on the head... The blanked ****** out the source contact info at Ology site..



Admin said:


> I dont think its about having anybody's back, too many boards will cover up a scamming source to protect their own person interests (money). If you do not have a place to expose a scam it can/will continue indefinately.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> Ok guys just got word back from Exo and still the same SHORT reply.
> 
> *"There is no error sir, we do not take peoples funds if we do not plan to send an order. We told you a few emails before you sent a Moneypak code that we are not accepting new customers."*
> 
> ...



Wow. 

It's one thing not accepting customers, but then WHY THE FUCK would they use the MP code..   That is indeed a scam... 

Sorry man. sucks to hear it ..


----------



## PFM (Oct 10, 2012)

Exo was repped from day one by Zeek. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Gymrat,

Sorry being the bear of bad news... But at least everyone will know now.



gymrat827 said:


> man, another bunk source..... wow??


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Stoliftw,

It is what it is...man... Have to focus on the positive and hope that no else gets take advantage of for here on...



StoliFTW said:


> Wow.
> 
> It's one thing not accepting customers, but then WHY THE FUCK would they use the MP code..   That is indeed a scam...
> 
> Sorry man. sucks to hear it ..


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

CFM,

others have warned me about Zeek, heard about all the bad shit he did at Ology... Now we all know... 



Crazy F Mike said:


> Exo was repped from day one by Zeek. Nothing else to say.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> Stoliftw,
> 
> It is what it is...man... Have to focus on the positive and hope that no else gets take advantage of for here on...



agreed. man Fuck thieving bitches. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this, they were good when I ordered. That was awhile back too.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Exo was repped from day one by Zeek. Nothing else to say.



There you go. Then there really isn't anything else to talk about, is there?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Tiltheend,

Like I said before consider yourself lucky... Thanks for the post.



Tilltheend said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, they were good when I ordered. That was awhile back too.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Zeek,

Strikes again...



Shane1974 said:


> There you go. Then there really isn't anything else to talk about, is there?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

You said it KARMA gets us ALL....



StoliFTW said:


> agreed. man Fuck thieving bitches. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I got my warning deleted from Ology...lol


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> Looks like I got my warning deleted from Ology...lol



Has Ology banned you yet?


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, CFM is correct on this.  Zeek has his hand in Exo.  That douche sent me a sample of their prop. awhile back.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 10, 2012)

How on earth did a crackhead infiltrate this community and gain so much influence so fast?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

69nites said:


> How on earth did a crackhead infiltrate this community and gain so much influence so fast?



Because crackheads are some of the sneakiest most devious people on earth. I'm dead serious about that.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 10, 2012)

Really hard to trust anyone anymore.  Most of us are just guys trying to find sources and get big, but then their are the few that work for these sources and feed us shit and gain are trust, then we get scammed.  Sucks.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

[QUOshadyTE=69nites;47442]How on earth did a crackhead infiltrate this community and gain so much influence so fast?[/QUOTE]

There are snakes that eat other snakes.... and that bottom feeding scum bag will get his you can count on it. If they ban planders at ology we will know that either pinn is branching out or they have  washed their hands of zeek and he has now latched on to another shady operation. Faggot bastard...

Karma,
Vette


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Vette,


 Not to mine knowledge.. Will go and check..



63Vette said:


> Has Ology banned you yet?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

69
I don't know you and I was raised right not to make assumption on others until I have reason too... That's aid I don't appreciate your comments I NOT. Scammer just someone who did what was Instructed by the source on how to complete and order, so to say I'm a crack head is uncalled for, for all we know you might be working for the scammers.... But unlike you I won't assume that ... I'm honest family man now who served 2 tours in Iraq PUTTING FOOT TO ASS in the name of my great country... Many of brothers in arms died protecting your very right to say comments to me... 




69nites said:


> How on earth did a crackhead infiltrate this community and gain so much influence so fast?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 10, 2012)

He wasn't talking about you Planedrs. This is all prior problems he is speaking of with Zeek most likely associated with them.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Omegareign
 I hear you loud and clear but like I stated I'm a family man who goal is not necessarily to get bigger but to maintain what I have and of course give my woman lots of good wood...lol.

But you are correct when doubt is raised... Bottom line the game we play Is the game of CHANCE we won some and lose some... Hey everyone in the end has to make the own choice about this... You can lead the horse to water, doesn't mean he'll drink 



Omegareign said:


> Really hard to trust anyone anymore.  Most of us are just guys trying to find sources and get big, but then their are the few that work for these sources and feed us shit and gain are trust, then we get scammed.  Sucks.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

OH SNAP....

A thousand apologies then... My bad...




JOMO said:


> He wasn't talking about you Planedrs. This is all prior problems he is speaking of with Zeek most likely associated with them.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Planders, I'm not doubting you. $135 is a small amount for a scammer to run with unless they are closing up. Usually they bait u by filling the small order, gain your trust and then smash you on a bigger order.
Also, have you used moneypack before? Do you have your receipt? I think we should just make sure our bases are covered.
Were you in the shoutbox last night talking about issues you were having with your MP #?


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> 69
> I don't know you and I was raised right not to make assumption on others until I have reason too... That's aid I don't appreciate your comments I NOT. Scammer just someone who did what was Instructed by the source on how to complete and order, so to say I'm a crack head is uncalled for, for all we know you might be working for the scammers.... But unlike you I won't assume that ... I'm honest family man now who served 2 tours in Iraq PUTTING FOOT TO ASS in the name of my great country... Many of brothers in arms died protecting your very right to say comments to me...



Yea, He was talking about Zeek Bro.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 10, 2012)

No problem man. I know nobody here would just outright say something like that. But past history with the member stated above brings alot of bad memories here. I have run exo npp also, and it was given to me from Zeek as DF said he was given some prop too by him. So its safe to say, he is prob right there with them. 

One question, why did you send the $$ to them if they said they were not accepting new customers? Or they were not that clear? Still doesn't excuse the fact of what they did. 

Oh, and be sure to join our "Military Steel" group. Under the community tab, then groups. Always good to have more mil members here.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Just checked, was still able to make a post...




63Vette said:


> Has Ology banned you yet?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Bigger,

To answer you questions yes I was in the shout box yesterday... Asking for assistants with MP/GD thought I was doing something wrong... Apparently after I gave the source my acc# the responded back that it was invalid and they a private and no longer accepting new customers... 

That said yes I still have original receipt and I called the 800 number and spoke with a moneypak representative , they stated to me once I gave them the account number that I scratch off the back of the card that there no funds available anymore and that it has been RELOADED already. 

Don't know what else to say... 



biggerben692000 said:


> Planders, I'm not doubting you. $135 is a small amount for a scammer to run with unless they are closing up. Usually they bait u by filling the small order, gain your trust and then smash you on a bigger order.
> Also, have you used moneypack before? Do you have your receipt? I think we should just make sure our bases are covered.
> Were you in the shoutbox last night talking about issues you were having with your MP #?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Defeat on,
My bad on that... 




Dfeaton said:


> Yea, He was talking about Zeek Bro.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Will do JOMO... THANKS 



JOMO said:


> No problem man. I know nobody here would just outright say something like that. But past history with the member stated above brings alot of bad memories here. I have run exo npp also, and it was given to me from Zeek as DF said he was given some prop too by him. So its safe to say, he is prob right there with them.
> 
> One question, why did you send the $$ to them if they said they were not accepting new customers? Or they were not that clear? Still doesn't excuse the fact of what they did.
> 
> Oh, and be sure to join our "Military Steel" group. Under the community tab, then groups. Always good to have more mil members here.


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 10, 2012)

Sucks bro sorry to hear about this...


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Androsport,



AndroSport said:


> Sucks bro sorry to hear about this...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> 69
> I don't know you and I was raised right not to make assumption on others until I have reason too... That's aid I don't appreciate your comments I NOT. Scammer just someone who did what was Instructed by the source on how to complete and order, so to say I'm a crack head is uncalled for, for all we know you might be working for the scammers.... But unlike you I won't assume that ... I'm honest family man now who served 2 tours in Iraq PUTTING FOOT TO ASS in the name of my great country... Many of brothers in arms died protecting your very right to say comments to me...




Just to reiterate he was talking about a former member here not you. I will vouch for 69 all day and night he is a top notch bro with great knowledge who is wise beyond his years.  If you can't trust his judgement don't trust mine either. 

Respect bro,
Vette


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

Vette,

I apologized for that comment earlier, I pulled the trigger sooner than latter... But thank you for the insight. 



63Vette said:


> Just to reiterate he was talking about a former member here not you. I will vouch for 69 all day and night he is a top notch bro with great knowledge who is wise beyond his years.  If you can't trust his judgement don't trust mine either.
> 
> Respect bro,
> Vette


----------



## 69nites (Oct 10, 2012)

Planedrs said:


> Vette,
> 
> I apologized for that comment earlier, I pulled the trigger sooner than latter... But thank you for the insight.


Btw plandedrs zeek wasn't around long and is a career criminal.  All theft and drug charges. 

This Guy read up online then talked a good game. He somehow managed in no time to have the sway to get 2 sources out there by his ref alone. 

I've never had respect for ology. Even less so now. He grew into this monster through them. Preying on those that don't know any better.

This community as a whole needs to tighten up.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 10, 2012)

69'

Thanks for the info... And please accept my apology for that earlier statement... I just read your thread on how to check source and I will forward stuff to the Moderator. Good advice. 



69nites said:


> Btw plandedrs zeek wasn't around long and is a career criminal.  All theft and drug charges.
> 
> This Guy read up online then talked a good game. He somehow managed in no time to have the sway to get 2 sources out there by his ref alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jada (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi planedrs sorry to hear what happen to u! I really hate when people don't get what they paid for, we all work veryhard to earn our money and last thing u want is some fker just take it without Givin what's urs. Thanks for warning everyone about them and hopefully u will get a better source where u don't have to worry about that no more.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck, now I got no one. Damn sorry to hear bro


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 11, 2012)

So it sounds like its not a good idea to order from pinn or exo.....looks like I'll be on the hunt again.  All I wanna do is get big lol.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I am staying away from both labs. Looks like Exo went to shit and Pinnacle always was.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jada 
Thanks for the support ... Just hope no one else gets burned too....



Jada said:


> Hi planedrs sorry to hear what happen to u! I really hate when people don't get what they paid for, we all work veryhard to earn our money and last thing u want is some fker just take it without Givin what's urs. Thanks for warning everyone about them and hopefully u will get a better source where u don't have to worry about that no more.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 12, 2012)

Christosterone

Like with all labs many we fall and many will rise at the same time... Just have to keep playing the game and wait for a new source to rise to the challenge...




Christosterone said:


> Fuck, now I got no one. Damn sorry to hear bro


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 12, 2012)

Well like I stated before... I will let all decide on there VERDICT... BOTTOM-LINE it's a game of chance we all take...  



Mind2muscle said:


> So it sounds like its not a good idea to order from pinn or exo.....looks like I'll be on the hunt again.  All I wanna do is get big lol.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 12, 2012)

thats a good VERDICT... TILLTHEEND



Tilltheend said:


> Yeah I am staying away from both labs. Looks like Exo went to shit and Pinnacle always was.


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

What's crazy is Exo rep hasn't been online or posted or even all the guys that said it was great havnt been online either:-0 scum bags


----------



## mugzy (Oct 15, 2012)

Planedrs what has been the outcome?


----------



## Day275 (Oct 25, 2012)

I had used them in the past.  They were quick to respond, sent all items in a very timely fashion.  They have now gone M.I.A - nowhere to be found.  Wash, rinse, repeat....same story over and over again.  Frustrating.


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Admin, sorry for taking so long to respond... To answer your question things are still the same, no gear , nor refund of my funds given back to me.. Other members have used them before, so I took the gamble.. 

It's all good now because I will be getting HUMAN GRADE Test-C 200 from my doctor prescription of 10 ml. Vials and they will monitor my T levels... Basically go in and get tested every few months to see where levels are at... Long story short I won't have to play this crazy game of getting burned no more... And the best thing about it is that my INSURANCE will cover it, and they give me written permission to travel with it... 



Admin said:


> Planedrs what has been the outcome?


----------



## Planedrs (Oct 26, 2012)

That sucks...




Day275 said:


> I had used them in the past.  They were quick to respond, sent all items in a very timely fashion.  They have now gone M.I.A - nowhere to be found.  Wash, rinse, repeat....same story over and over again.  Frustrating.


----------

